# If you could change one thing on the new HDUI...



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

If you could change one thing about the new user interface, what would it be?

I'm going to throw out the smaller trickplay bar, what else can you come up with?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

More time on the guide grid, as long as it didn't hurt readability on smaller sets.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Get the speed back on my HR24-500s that I had with the old GUI.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

There are many things I'd change but if I had to choose just one - speed. It would be really nice if the thing responded to a remote keypress immediately like just about all other CE devices do.


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

Put the CC back on the yellow button,why on earth do you need 2 info buttons. It was so handy to have one button to the cc and then one jump to turn it back off. Sometimes its hard to hear a certin few words and then the cc is no longer needed


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

Option to turn off the useless Channel / Menu banner! I don't need to be presented with options that are on the remote every time I change the channel. I'm sick of seeing it and exiting out of it and I've only had DTV for 1.5 weeks. I'd put up with the lag in the guide if I could turn that POS off.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

1 thing only? I'd make it a half hour wider.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> More time on the guide grid, as long as it didn't hurt readability on smaller sets.


+1


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Give me the old guide, in HD. More channels/time per guide page.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The ability to schedule recordings on other HD DVR's that are on the same WHDVR network.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Give me the old guide, in HD. More channels/time per guide page.


SO far I still have it on my H20-100 feeding 4 sd out puts :lol:
The "NEW" GUI won't be used on that model


----------



## cigar95 (May 23, 2008)

Quicker access to the "To Do" list


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

cigar95 said:


> Quicker access to the "To Do" list


Ditto


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

A button that would mute all the complaints about the new GUI . . . :lol:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

LameLefty said:


> A button that would mute all the complaints about the new GUI . . . :lol:


that would be a change to the *remote*.


----------



## michaelancaster (Jul 7, 2007)

Make menu bar customizable, so you can put what you use on it instead of the preset selections. Does anyone really use the last channels option?


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

michaelancaster said:


> Does anyone really use the last channels option?


I do from time to time.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Better remote response in the menus. Once you're into the guide, it's fast, but navigating in and out of the playlist and menus can be a bit pokey at times.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

RAD said:


> The ability to schedule recordings on other HD DVR's that are on the same WHDVR network.


+9,397.5 ! OK +1 Really want this. REALLY... Did I mention I REALLY want this?

As to the GUI, we lost detail on the info and need to drill in to find out if the movie in the list is the original, or first, or second remake. Old info always showed the year and the principal on screen talent without having to drill in.

Don "in some ways we lost more than we gained" Bolton


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

A one button option to go back to the SD UI.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

More channels and more hours in the guide.
Can I count that as one thing?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

The guide is faster, now make the rest faster. Faster channel changes. Directv has the slowest channel changes.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> A button that would mute all the complaints about the new GUI . . . :lol:


Quit Looking at Threads criticizing the New HDUI!!! :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

cigar95 said:


> Quicker access to the "To Do" list


+1000. DITTO!!!! :hurah:


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Jerry_K said:


> A one button option to go back to the SD UI.


Press and hold exit, wish granted. :icon_cool


----------



## Volman (Jul 13, 2007)

Richierich said:


> +1000. DITTO!!!! :hurah:


Same here.........."to do list"!!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

cigar95 said:


> Quicker access to the "To Do" list





joannel said:


> Ditto





Richierich said:


> +1000. DITTO!!!! :hurah:





Volman said:


> Same here.........."to do list"!!!


One button push to the TODO List


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

A one button option to go back to the SD UI.

Like it was said before Press and hold exit. I have an older TV and when I turn it on a box comes up that says to press and hold exit


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

UNIFIED To Do list! 

As to changing size, columns, rows, time, etc. of The Guide, use a laptop, iPad or another monitor dedicated to the Guide! Well, you could....


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Make the blue key = "To Do List" instead of being a mini guide. Who cares about that function anyway? It is too many clicks to get to the "To Do List" now


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Control the amount of transparency for the progress and channel bars.

Add YouTube Search to the Extra Menu.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

Add a half hour more to the guide.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Speed up the HR20-700 please. I know its old, but its a great workhorse with OTA.
I am very much convinced the HDUI slowed this puppy down. Others have stated it too.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> Give me the old guide, in HD. More channels/time per guide page.


While I am +1 :up: for a 1-button To Do List, my most-wanted change would be to remove the PIG (and its accompanying annoyingly-unwanted audio). This would also allow a couple more channels per page.



michaelancaster said:


> Make menu bar customizable, so you can put what you use on it instead of the preset selections. Does anyone really use the last channels option?


Rather than customizable, make this and other aspects of the GUI smart enough to customize themselves according to how the user actually uses the GUI. IOW, have it learn what the users preferences are and make them the ones that are the most available. For instance, if you go to the history a lot, make that the top choice in that menu, and if you go to the TDL a lot, make that the top choice in that menu, all dynamically based on the button-press history of that particular box. That way everyone wins, and conflicting goals can be met for everyone, including those that have conflicting preferences (unless they share the box, that is, and even that could be handled by using separate accounts on the same box).


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

Move the My Directtv to the bottom and the recording to the top. It should be My recording. My Directtv has nothing to do with me.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

OK, I know I am cheating and I get only one, but it sure would be nice if in the play list when you are on or in a folder, that they allow the green button (which is otherwise not available at that time) to be used to jump to the next ep in the record order. Currently you have to page down, and sometimes down again, down again, down again, down again, down again, down again, down again, down again, down again, to get to the last event in the folder, which is typically the next event in that folder we want to watch next. Am I right, people?

Label it "oldest in group" or "last in folder" or "next in chrono order" or whatever works, as long as that is what it does.

That and a Tivo-like back door to clear the time bar in half a second are very near the top of my list. (sorry, just had to shoehorn one more in there)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

TEN89 said:


> Move the My Directtv to the bottom and the recording to the top. It should be *My recording*. My Directtv has nothing to do with me.


That Icon should be broken down into its pieces.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

In the Playlist, shows that have been previously viewed are to dark to read on all TV's. I can read them from 14' on my 70", but not at 20' on my 46". They are just too dark to read against the black background. I understand wanting to differentiate them, but there has to be a better way.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

There's too many to come up with just one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would allow the UI to read screen size information from the tv and optionally use that to size the fonts up or down. No reason someone with a 70" tv should suffer because the menus would be illegible on a 20" tv.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would allow the UI to read screen size information from the tv and optionally use that to size the fonts up or down. No reason someone with a 70" tv should suffer because the menus would be illegible on a 20" tv.


It would have to read seating distance as well, no?

If you're sitting 5' away from your 40" display and 10' away from your 80" display, you'd want the same size font.


----------



## Jammasterd (Jul 6, 2006)

transparency for the channel bars.


----------



## mashandhogan (Dec 21, 2010)

Color Schemes!!!!! (and good ones )


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Lots of good suggestions in this thread, but I'd want customizable shortcuts. This is an idea that I and others have thrown out for a long time, but it lets users create a custom list of their favorite features/commands in the interface and put them in a list that can be called up while watching video. Each of the shortcuts is numbered 1 through 0, so in two keystrokes the user can act on a shortcut.

For example: Make SELECT the "shortcut" key - it only works over full-screen video. It has 9 numbered slots. In a setup screen a drop-down list is present so users can select features or commands to fill each slot. I would have mine set as follows:

1 - Go to To Do List
2 - Turn Subtitle On
3 - Turn Subtitle Off
4 - Go to YouTube
5 - Go to Settings > Misc Options
6 - Go to Search
7 - Switch to Favorite Channel List 1
8 - Switch to Favorite Channel List 2
9 - Switch to Channels I Get

So if I wanted to get to the To Do List while watching a video, I'd press [SELECT] [2]... and I'm there.

This would allow users to configure shortcuts for their most frequently used features and commands independent of remote control, arranging the shortcuts as they see fit, so it would work for anyone who cared to set it up.

....

But wait... I see the thread title says what would you "change"... Well, I think it's silly that there is a dedicated button on remotes for the Playlsit (LIST), but in the Recordings menu there's an option for "Playlist" and it comes BEFORE the option for "Manage Recordings". Flip them.

Another change would be to make LIST a toggle between the Playlist and the To Do List (first press opens Playlist, second playlist opens the To Do List). Hey .. it's a change, isn't it?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

All of the below, plus a larger PIG. There's plenty of room up there without cutting into the guide.



rtisby said:


> Option to turn off the useless Channel / Menu banner! I don't need to be presented with options that are on the remote every time I change the channel. I'm sick of seeing it and exiting out of it and I've only had DTV for 1.5 weeks. I'd put up with the lag in the guide if I could turn that POS off.





Kerry said:


> Put the CC back on the yellow button,why on earth do you need 2 info buttons. It was so handy to have one button to the cc and then one jump to turn it back off. Sometimes its hard to hear a certin few words and then the cc is no longer needed





Go Beavs said:


> Better remote response in the menus. Once you're into the guide, it's fast, but navigating in and out of the playlist and menus can be a bit pokey at times.





Stuart Sweet said:


> I would allow the UI to read screen size information from the tv and optionally use that to size the fonts up or down. No reason someone with a 70" tv should suffer because the menus would be illegible on a 20" tv.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> Press and hold exit, wish granted. :icon_cool


I would like it to go back to the HD settings when you turn the DVR off. After recording something to DVD I usually forget to do it and end up watching SD the next time I turn it on and thinking it's just a soft picture.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

1) Responsiveness to all key presses, especially TrickPlay. Speed of every screen interaction, but TrickPlay is most important.

2) As has been previously mentioned, I'm also having a tough time reading the name of recordings that have been watched (and dimmed).

I was going to start a separate thread, but once the HD GUI officially comes to the HR34, I'm golden. HD TV perfection for me.

I'll never need more then 5 tuners and 1TB (220+ HD hours), 5/1TB for me, 5/1TB for spouse/family. Perfect, with never a conflict or lack of storage ever again, and access to both HR34s from every remote receiver with 3 simultaneous streams, and PiP at the main TVs.

The is HD TV, just need tuners, storage, simultaneous access, and PiP ... a few tweaks to the HD GUI and I'm happy as can be.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

How about faster response time and not waiting several seconds to bring up Guide, List or delete something? A shortcut to the To Do List would be great. I don't have a problem with the color scheme but I don't see how this is an "HD" Guide. Looks like it was just updated with new fonts and colors. Font and text size is too large and could use at least an hour or more added to scrolling across the guide. Other than that I prefer it to the old UI


----------



## davido (Jul 2, 2007)

Make the yellow button customizeable: IE a shortcut to cc, change HD with SD, To Do List, etc.

Right now, it's like the info button.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Graphically_ - Channel Banner too tall and not transparent enough.

_Functionality_ - Any additional MRV Network Control. E.g. Network ToDo or SerMgr


----------



## Jerry_K (Oct 22, 2006)

sabrewulf said:


> A one button option to go back to the SD UI.
> 
> Like it was said before Press and hold exit. I have an older TV and when I turn it on a box comes up that says to press and hold exit


Press and Hold Exit does not load the SD UI. It changes the whole output of the DVR from HD to SD. That is not a solution to get rid of the HD UI and go back to the SD UI. If I wanted SD output I would go back to my robust DirecTiVo. I got these Rupert boxes to have HD, but not to have an interface that is degraded but "sold" as an upgrade.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

give me back my dash dash to delete a recording that made it so much easier to delete item from the playlist.


----------



## cigar95 (May 23, 2008)

Can I get really "blue-sky"?

How about user-defined folders in the playlist?

Maybe I want to create a folder for "Disney movies" or "Big 10 football" or "Jill Hennessy programs", or the like. On these large drives where we may have a couple hundred things recorded, the playlist gets awfully long. Maybe I have stuff that I just want to tuck away for a rainy day, without having to scroll through it every time I go to the guide.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Two things for me:

More channels on the list.

A quick way to get to "unlock for 4 hours". Maybe I'm missing a new way, but now it's either arrowing over on the info banner or work my way to settings and then unlock. It's an insane number of clicks. Or, give me the option when I unlock a show to do the 4 hour unlock for all channels instead of just the show. This has moved around many times and continues to annoy me. At one time I could get to it using a Yellow button popup menu and that was the best but they took it away.

steve


----------



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

Tabbed playlists and the ability to schedule a recording on a remote dvr from a dvr.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just a reminder.......


----------



## Xing (Oct 1, 2007)

Mavrick said:


> give me back my dash dash to delete a recording that made it so much easier to delete item from the playlist.


+1 I was reading through the thread waiting for this to be mentioned. I miss it...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I believe the red button will delete programs from the playlist.
It does require a selection of OK to verify.


----------



## Xing (Oct 1, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I believe the red button will delete programs from the playlist.
> It does require a selection of OK to verify.


That is correct. I do not like the extra step. I was spoiled with the double dash.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Xing said:


> That is correct. I do not like the extra step. I was spoiled with the double dash.


It's two button pushes, regardless. The extra step is moving the finger to press Select. Extra time: ca. .25 seconds. (with a bit of practice!)


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

It's still two presses, albeit two different buttons.

BTW, I just tried the dash dash and it still worked.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Change the "deathly hallows" look of the new GUI. It' sooooo dark.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

two second banner display


----------



## rtisby (Jan 2, 2012)

rotohead said:


> two second banner display


zero second banner display


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> If you could change one thing about the new user interface, what would it be??


Optional color options as the original DirecTV boxes had!
Optional Font sizes


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

ciurca said:


> Tabbed playlists and the ability to schedule a recording on a remote dvr from a dvr.


I second this feature as you can already do that if you have a HD Receiver on the home sharing network. So it should not be that hard to add to the HD-DVR's


----------



## Marty999 (Mar 15, 2008)

Drucifer said:


> _Graphically_ - Channel Banner too tall and not transparent enough.


Definitely

Additionally, 
- Larger picture in guide -- has plenty of room for it
- time bar numbers display too small to read from any distance
- related item, it's good the time bar itself is smaller, but the fastforward rewind arrows are too small to see as easily at a glance. Now, when you fast forward or rewind you see two arrows and the small number under it (1-4) showing the speed. It's hard to see what speed you are rewinding or fastforwarding. So, making that number larger or keeping the old arrow approach where the number of arrows indicating the speed would be helpful.
- last and more minor, In the guide, all the pay per view movie descriptions start with the ridiculous "Order now on your mobile phone, Text MOVIE to...." It pushes the movie description off the page so you must hit info to see the rest of it. Talk about an unnecessary two steps. Not sure if this is really a guide issue or just unnecessarily intrusive advertising that is temporary.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

The picture in guide is too small. There's room to make it the size of the PIG on the active channel.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

This is serious...lol. Already viewed programs in your list should be colored yellow. On the crap rear projection tv I have it is hard too see them.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I've had new guide just 2 days and find it refreshing . The only thing mentioned so far that in the future would be able from DVR to set recording to another DVR .Since I have 2HD DVR,s and 1 HD box I< know from the HD box you can choose which DVR to set it would be nice though from one DVR to another.All in all enjoying new guide .


----------



## LoweBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> give me back my dash dash to delete a recording that made it so much easier to delete item from the playlist.


+2. I still push to delete and my wife makes fun of me every time. I want it back, this monkey has been trained......


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

LoweBoy said:


> +2. I still push to delete and my wife makes fun of me every time. I want it back, this monkey has been trained......


Practice, practice, practice! Late at night, early in the AM, when she's not watching you!


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Inset picture in "HD" guide is not "HD" ratio.


----------



## jones_hdtv (Oct 4, 2011)

cigar95 said:


> Quicker access to the "To Do" list


+1


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

cigar95 said:


> ... I want to create a folder for "Disney movies" or "Big 10 football" or "Jill Hennessy programs", or the like.....


 I like it, but my "Jill Hennessy" folder would be really huge.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

cigar95 said:


> . . . .
> 
> How about user-defined folders in the playlist?
> 
> . . . .


I second *PlayList Folders*.

*PlayList Filter* is now *Local* and *All*. Would like *Local* to change to each *DVR*.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I know this has been said, but the ability to see what is scheduled to record over the entire home network in the "to do" list would be great.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Make the blaring white font easier to read I think its just to much "glow" effect around it than the actual color and font.

Please add another hour to the guide.



Drucifer said:


> I second *PlayList Folders*.
> 
> *PlayList Filter* is now *Local* and *All*. Would like *Local* to change to each *DVR*.


Would love the ability to hide certain shows on certain TVs VS DVRs. My mother records tons of TV shows and they always shove mine way down low and I generally watch TV on two TVs.

Maybe even custom playlists that work in the whole house with the yellow button in the playlist kind of like the guide yellow button.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Is it just me or do a considerable number of these really have nothing to do with the HD GUI itself, but really other feature requests?


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

CCarncross said:


> Is it just me or do a considerable number of these really have nothing to do with the HD GUI itself, but really other feature requests?


Well I think they pertain to the HD GUI and the old gui but basically everyone has/or is getting the HD gui so they are HD GUI feature requests/tweaks.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Holding to the "one thing" rule, the "you might like" function.

I have no idea if this product is actually intuitive (making sugestions based on my viewing) or just some form of advertizing. If it is the former, it needs reworked because its suggestions are stupid, if it is the latter, then no thank you. Eight "on now" lists would be better.


----------



## comp4pod (Apr 23, 2007)

What a disappointment after the buiildup for this new gui. Would like "to do list" button or shortcut like Tivo.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> Is it just me or do a considerable number of these really have nothing to do with the HD GUI itself, but really other feature requests?


OK, you got us; slap on the cuffs. :goodjob:

On the other hand it is a bit naive to start such a thread (great thread, BTW) and expect it not to drift there. We can never have enough wish list posts anyway, so it's nothing to bunch one's panties over. :grin:


----------



## cbd1 (Sep 7, 2006)

I just got mine yesterday and although it has many nice features, after spending time using the WMC 7 DVR, all I can say is that DTV badly needs to look at the WMC 7 DVR list interface for ideas. I can't believe there is no way to sort on original air date, show it in the list, or display more in the list at one time. :nono2: With WMC you can sort all shows by air date/title/date recorded, or go into a folder for a particular show and have those same sort options to apply to just that show. I sure wish that DTV PC card had materialized.


----------



## carillon (Nov 15, 2007)

Rtm said:


> Make the blaring white font easier to read I think its just to much "glow" effect around it than the actual color and font.


Sounds like you have a TV that needs to be calibrated. Probably too much sharpening, brightness or contrast.


----------



## azvipers (Jan 19, 2008)

cigar95 said:


> Quicker access to the "To Do" list


+1


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

carillon said:


> Sounds like you have a TV that needs to be calibrated. Probably too much sharpening, brightness or contrast.


+1


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

carillon said:


> Sounds like you have a TV that needs to be calibrated. Probably too much sharpening, brightness or contrast.


I changed receivers and it got a better black. So this jump to it's the TV may not be correct.

BTW, I went from a HR21-100 with glowing white text on a deep black to HR34-700 to a more mellow white text on a black that not rich.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> Is it just me or do a considerable number of these really have nothing to do with the HD GUI itself, but really other feature requests?


 It's not just you.

Get rid of all the black around the progress/trick play bar, or at least make it translucent.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> It's not just you.
> 
> Get rid of all the black around the progress/trick play bar, or at least make it translucent.


Now that is related to the new GUI, and I suspect the next NR may pleasantly surprise you.


----------



## cigar95 (May 23, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> Now that is related to the new GUI, and I suspect the next NR may pleasantly surprise you.


Do tell - is another NR imminent?

I was surprised to learn that there are parts of the country that are just now getting the new GUI, so maybe those of us who got it fairly early will need to be patient before another release appears.

My request for quicker access to the To-Do list seems to be getting some love here - and I'd count that one as "on topic", more so than my blue sky thought about the user-defined folders.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Bring back PIG functionality.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

cigar95 said:


> Do tell - is another NR imminent?
> 
> I was surprised to learn that there are parts of the country that are just now getting the new GUI, so maybe those of us who got it fairly early will need to be patient before another release appears.
> 
> My request for quicker access to the To-Do list seems to be getting some love here - and I'd count that one as "on topic", more so than my blue sky thought about the user-defined folders.


A new release 59c is rolling out now and it has made chages to the progress bar, removing the extra black background.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

cigar95 said:


> Do tell - is another NR imminent?


They are always working on the next NR...based on past history, especially with such a big change to the interface, I suspect we would see another NR rollout in the next few months if not sooner.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Blurayfan said:


> A new relese 59c is rolling out now and it has made chages to the progress bar, removing the extra black background.


After seeing the change, IMHO its definitely a good step in the right direction. Personally, I would have made the edges a little softer and the whole thing a little less opaque, but they didn't ask me this time.  The notches (from pressing "green" during pause) could be bit more visible, too.

Of course the aesthetic appearance of the time bar is a minor issue; the fact that it appears when we don't either want it to or need it to and stays for too long of a visit each time is significantly more an issue. Fix THAT!


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

TomCat said:


> After seeing the change, IMHO its definitely a good step in the right direction. Personally, I would have made the edges a little softer and the whole thing a little less opaque, but they didn't ask me this time.  The notches (from pressing "green" during pause) could be bit more visible, too.
> 
> Of course the aesthetic appearance of the time bar is a minor issue; the fact that it appears when we don't either want it to or need it to and stays for too long of a visit each time is significantly more an issue. Fix THAT!


I find the easiest way to clear it is hitting exit, then the bar vanishes.


----------



## ejhuzy (Jun 19, 2006)

While in the PlayList, I'd like to the ability to move from the detailed information of a show to the next show's detailed information without having to go back a menu. There are times when I'm in a show's folder and I want to see the original air date for each show in the folder. That means going into the show and back and into the next show and back....

I'm very happy with the DTV DVRs (try using a Comcrap one), but the above feature was there in Tivo and I'd really like it back.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

Id add 1-2 lines of channels, and an hour of programming to the guide...


----------



## Midwestuser1 (Dec 4, 2011)

More guide data is my vote as well (2 more hours). I came from Dish with a 922 reciever and it had more data available within the guide which was nice.


----------



## scott0702 (Nov 25, 2006)

3 things come to mind.

1. Enhance unified playlist to be able to select all or other individual HDDVR's on the network.
2. Customization options such as color coding programming type categories like movies, sports..etc. 
3. Set programs to record from an HDDVR to another remote HDDVR.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd make it optional so I could still have the guide on my SD distribution wo/impacting my HD viewing. Sometimes when it ain't broke, don't fix it, or at least allow me to ignore what you did


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

Make LIST-LIST bring up the To-Do List.

Also: don't take away trickplay from within Picture in Guide or Lists


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

How about an option for an automated message to display when an upcoming show in the TO DO list will not record due to a conflict.


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

NaperDan said:


> How about an option for an automated message to display when an upcoming show in the TO DO list will not record due to a conflict.


lol, with all the amazing ability these boxes have for notifying us about things we don't care about, it always boggled my mind that they couldn't alert me to the one thing I did ... whether the darn box was going to have a problem recording a program I told it to record.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

rakstr said:


> I'd make it optional so I could still have the guide on my SD distribution wo/impacting my HD viewing. Sometimes when it ain't broke, don't fix it, or at least allow me to ignore what you did


Ditto; I vote for this as well!


----------



## JayMatt77 (Aug 25, 2009)

cigar95 said:


> Can I get really "blue-sky"?
> 
> How about user-defined folders in the playlist?
> 
> Maybe I want to create a folder for "Disney movies" or "Big 10 football" or "Jill Hennessy programs", or the like. On these large drives where we may have a couple hundred things recorded, the playlist gets awfully long. Maybe I have stuff that I just want to tuck away for a rainy day, without having to scroll through it every time I go to the guide.


This would be an amazing feature. 75% of the folders in my playlist are kid shows. I'd love to be able to nest all those folders into a single folder for my son. That would save a lot of scrolling time when looking for my shows.


----------

